# Persistent Systems (Pune) Employee commits suicide - couldn't handle work load



## Faun (Aug 8, 2008)

*www.crazyengineers.com/forum/ce-in...commits-suicide-couldnt-handle-work-load.html

Sandeep Shelke, a software engineer from Pune has committed suicide by jumping off a 7 story building in Erendawane, Pune. Before committing suicide, he SMS'ed his brother saying he is committing suicide because he is unable to handle work load.


----------



## mediator (Aug 8, 2008)

People are already getting strokes in IT companies mostly due to the overload of work. Many who develop stress deal with it by becoming chain smokers! Now suicides? What an irony that people long for a 'good life' in IT companies and soon end up screwing their own as in such cases, let alone the flourishment of the hobbies & interests!


----------



## apoorva84 (Aug 8, 2008)

read this on the times of india website just a few moments back...sad...RIP man...


----------



## anispace (Aug 8, 2008)

how bout just quitting the damn job and finding another. After that if he cant find one or becomes broke which is highly unlikely... then atleast one could see the point in commiting suicide.


----------



## chandru.in (Aug 8, 2008)

I do feel sorry for him.  But he choose the wrong career.

If I chose the job as a farmer, I'll prolly die of heat stroke.


----------



## iMav (Aug 9, 2008)

Chances of a farmer dieing of heat stroke are far less as compared his chances of committing suicide due to debt.


----------



## chandru.in (Aug 9, 2008)

Uh oh!  I said about myself.  If I enter farming, I'll die of heat stroke even before I get a loan from any bank.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

RIP man......

well ppl create so much controversy when ppl (usually useless) like Ishmeet die and no airing on TV abt such news  sad .... but India


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 9, 2008)

I guess DJMikey works in Persistent Systems too....

See, no matter what U do workload is always there. Have a disctraction for yourself & make a habit that U won't work after the office timings are over, simple.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 9, 2008)

Sad.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Aug 9, 2008)

Sad news.. 




KPower Mania said:


> well ppl create so much controversy when ppl (usually useless) like Ishmeet die and no airing on TV abt such news  sad .... but India



Heartless comments


----------



## nvidia (Aug 9, 2008)

That's really sad.. He shouldn't have committed suicide because of work load.


----------



## phreak0ut (Aug 9, 2008)

It's not only the workload, but also the people around. Some TLs and managers can be a real pain in the a$$


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 10, 2008)

Suicide is the last thing he should have committed if he was under work pressure... And the WTF thing about him is his linkedln profile.

"Indian Institute of Technology, Bombay" 

When IIT'ians start committing suicide because of work pressure then I find is horribly horribly ODD, I don't want to sound mean but I don't think that "work pressure" was the only reason for an IIT'an to commit suicide


----------



## chesss (Aug 10, 2008)

Question to IT people :  y didn't he just quit his job?


----------



## nileshgr (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Davidboon (Aug 10, 2008)

its sad to hear this , may his soul rest in peace...


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2008)

life is complex now. Simplicity is lost. 
I remember this one poem in 11th (or 12th) class where the poet yearn to laugh as he used to in his childhood and try to learn it from a child.


----------



## persistentalumni0980 (Aug 11, 2008)

The career section of the Persistent website ends with "Life Rocks at Persistent" yes now we all know that for sure. When I left Persistent I thought I was the only person facing the trouble there. But thank god I left it. When the work load became like 13 to 14 hours daily and sitting without food. I complained to the managers to change my project. They said they can't do that. I could never throw my hands up in the air that enough is enough. They said you have no other option than to work in this project. I wrote them a letter I am never coming back to persistent again and that was it and never went to the persistent office again. Good Lord. They make it feel like a bloody sweatshop and now they have blood on their hands. The managers earlier in this company used to feel like hell and now they are taking revenge. It is good in some forms but it sucks your energy and makes you work like a addict. Good I left it. Hoping it is seen in a right way for these guys to amend themselves these business managers are making a fortune and neglecting their poor workers. Thats it. Persistent : Life is hell at persistent.


----------



## abhinav_bipnesh (Aug 11, 2008)

^^^^
See you can not blame all people or any organization as whole. If you have concern then say to the people or the higher managements. As you have said that you was having some problem so you send a mail and just leave. Why dont you follow the same path as the guy has done. Ending a life is not a solution for any problem. Also for your information he was from IIT-B so i think the pressure he has in IIT-B is more than any work pressure he may have face in any IT company.

So I feel sad for his family which is going under turma which we can just understand.


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 11, 2008)

Very bad


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 11, 2008)

R.I.P


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 11, 2008)

Okay this is just a theory , so don't go blasting me !

From what i've read , the guy was an IIT Graduate . so what i assume is that he's that kind of guy who only took Computer Engineering( Science is considered derogatory in India ) just because of everyone was taking it or he thought that computing had a lot of money( like a LOT of people do ) . So ,when he lands into a real job he finds that IT / Computing is not all that rosy and that makes him distressed n u know the rest ...

So point is , he did not like his work ( which is VERY important , at least in computing ) and he was only doing it as a job / career and thus when he has to constantly update his skill set / spend countless hours on the computer ( and not just 9 to 5 ) , he could not handle it .


----------

